# I am looking for something???



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Do you guys know of any lesser known works that I might be able to sink my ears into?

I really want to broaden my taste just a tad more. I find myself quite bored listening to the same pieces over and over. I want to branch off from the music that you can find in any classical collection.

I want something from around the romantic period up to just a tad before the neo-classical period. 

Doesn't have to be that unknown, just underrated.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

the symphony hans rott composed is good to hear,

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=81613

dj


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

david johnson said:


> the symphony hans rott composed is good to hear,
> 
> http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=81613
> 
> dj


I found it on youtube just to test it out. I absolutely love it. I am buying it. Thanks for the suggestion.

Doing a little research on the guy has lead me to thank you for bringing his name out of the shadows.

Thank you so much, I can't wait until I get it. Anything Mahler praises, is worth getting.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

You might try Johan Svendsen's two symphonies. We was a Norwegian contemporary with Grieg, but was more at home with bigger forms and a little less "folk inspired". Some of it kinda sounds like "an earlier Carl Nielsen". (Who you should really check out if you haven't already, maybe starting with the second and third symphonies)


----------



## ahansen_cello (Jul 23, 2010)

Try this work for cello and orchestra by Ralph Vaughan Williams:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I have my sights set on this epic piece by Joseph Jongen:





It is available in several recordings - my problem is to decide what other works for organ and orchestra I want it coupled with. (Definitely not the Saint-Saens Symphony No. 3.) For now I am just enjoying it on YouTube.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

'asrael' by suk...

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...2=65548&name_role2=4&bcorder=41&comp_id=15226

'im ommerwind' by webern

http://www.amazon.com/Boulez-conduc...r_1_11?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1280039485&sr=1-11

dj


----------



## Ian Elliott (Nov 15, 2010)

Try the Swedish composer Franz Berwald. Carl Maria von Weber is neglected these days but was highly thought of in his time. The early Russians like Glinka and Dargomyzhky come to mind. The founder of the Russian Five, Mili Balakirev, is neglected also. His Tamara ballet (try Jonel Perlea) is quite beautiful; Debussy and a friend used to play a four-hand piano version of it together. Georges Enescu's Symphony no 1 is impetuous and exciting; get Lawrence Foster for that one.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

How people can suggest you stuff if they don't know you...Try Cesar Franck, Belgian, Romantic, Fresh, his symphony is great






Try this...you can get the 5 youtube parts,


----------

